# Fonseca #1s - Fakes I think



## japhi (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I think I know the answer to this but have to ask. I just got a box of Fonseca #1s in the mail today. This is the first time I've used this vendor but they appear to be a long standing provider and they have a good rating at Skokerings...

Other than the cigars taking 35 days to get here there is another red flag - *the #1s in this box aren't in their silk wrapper*.

All the pic I've seen on the net of these smokes are in a silk wrapper. The other red flags are a Floriday shipping address and the box came shrinkwrapped. The also don't smell cuban at cold but I'm fairly new to this and can't be 100%.

Box code EUI Feb 08.

Can anyone confirm that these are indeed fakies before I send them back?

Matt


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Run away... Plenty of more trusted vendors have these.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

You thought right. Run away. Vendor "buy cigars directly in Cuba (for internal market)" rather than from Habanos S.A. Not a good sign.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

No wrapper and the FL addy are huge signs.

Return them at once and pray they honor your request...

I am PMing you a link with further details.


----------



## japhi (Apr 2, 2008)

Well they are reboxed and heading back. I've let the vendor know that I expect a refund but odds are I'll asking Visa for a chargeback. Live and learn and stick to my regular vendors!


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

japhi said:


> Well they are reboxed and heading back. I've let the vendor know that I expect a refund but odds are I'll asking Visa for a chargeback. Live and learn and stick to my regular vendors!


I'd hate to have to explain to Visa that you were send counterfeit Cuban cigars.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

First time I heard that they are faking Fonsecas.....


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

cigarflip said:


> First time I heard that they are faking Fonsecas.....


Yes, they fake Fonsecas.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Footbag said:


> Yes, they fake Fonsecas.


proof?


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

No links to sites fake or real. PM incoming...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Footbag said:


> No links to sites fake or real. PM incoming...


 thank you


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> thank you


Box Split???? :r :r :r


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Box Split???? :r :r :r


I'm in. Prices are right!:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

madurolover said:


> Box Split???? :r :r :r





Footbag said:


> I'm in. Prices are right!:r


then we can start a boxpass and have all the fakes replaced by real cigars.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> then we can start a boxpass and have all the fakes replaced by real cigars.


You are brilliant. :tu
You go ahead and purchase them and then when they come we will send you our share. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

madurolover said:


> You are brilliant. :tu
> You go ahead and purchase them and then when they come we will send you our share. :r


:r why punish me for my ideas?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r why punish me for my ideas?


:r :r :r


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

They fake Fonseca's?????????


----------



## japhi (Apr 2, 2008)

Footbag said:


> I'd hate to have to explain to Visa that you were send counterfeit Cuban cigars.


Why? Cubans are legal in Canada. It's no different than any other situation of goods not being as described.

For those that are surprised that they would fake Fonseca's rest assured at they didn't put a lot of effort into it.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Costa said:


> They fake Fonseca's?????????


Talk about a waste of time. :r


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

japhi said:


> Why? Cubans are legal in Canada. It's no different than any other situation of goods not being as described.
> 
> For those that are surprised that they would fake Fonseca's rest assured at they didn't put a lot of effort into it.


Didn't realize you were from Canada, sorry.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> No wrapper and the FL addy are huge signs.
> 
> Return them at once and pray they honor your request...
> 
> I am PMing you a link with further details.


FL addy doesn't necessarily mean fake. :tu No I won't elaborate.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rack04 said:


> FL addy doesn't necessarily mean fake. :tu No I won't elaborate.


But getting from an "inside source in Cuba" rather than Habanos S.A. is a pretty good sign.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> But getting from an "inside source in Cuba" rather than Habanos S.A. is a pretty good sign.


I completely agree about the "inside source in Cuba", though there are alot of sources that don't get their stock directly from HSA.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

rack04 said:


> I completely agree about the "inside source in Cuba", though there are alot of sources that don't get their stock directly from HSA.


Isn't that a bad sign?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Costa said:


> Isn't that a bad sign?


Isn't what a bad sign? That "grey market" vendors exist? I say no, because this allows me to get great deals on genuine cigars.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I will just add what I know of the counterfeit seller i refered to above. This is not the OP's vendor. 

There is a vendor selling out of Costa Rica. Their payment processing is in Florida. (Blatant much?) They claim to receive cigars directly from the Cuban market. 

After numerous complaints, Habanos sent an open letter regarding this specific vendor to a European distributor. Copies of the letter are out there, but you'll have to search for the English translation. They claimed that they don't sell this specific vendor and the cigars should not be considered authentic. 

The vendor does go to online forums and set up false accounts and post discussions about how great the service was. Of course all of their IP's had been traced to Costa Rica. They now have probably the worst rep out there.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Footbag said:


> I will just add what I know of the counterfeit seller i refered to above. This is not the OP's vendor.
> 
> There is a vendor selling out of Costa Rica. Their payment processing is in Florida. (Blatant much?) They claim to receive cigars directly from the Cuban market.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Footbag said:


> I will just add what I know of the counterfeit seller i refered to above. This is not the OP's vendor.
> 
> There is a vendor selling out of Costa Rica. Their payment processing is in Florida. (Blatant much?) They claim to receive cigars directly from the Cuban market.
> 
> ...


Oh the phone calling guys....


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Footbag said:


> They now have probably the worst rep out there.


Yes, but they also have the lowest prices. And Oh the selection! :r
(I believe I know who you're talking about, but not 100%)


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Isn't what a bad sign? That "grey market" vendors exist? I say no, because this allows me to get great deals on genuine cigars.


Using the grey market, or a vendor who does not get stock from HSA.

I use an online vendor, but one that was given to me from a good friend in Greece (long before my CS days), that is used by many BOTLs in Europe. But being the paranoid freak that I am, I also cross checked them with other BOTLs. They are supposedly Habanos certified dealer, and seem legit.

What would concern me is a vendor who is coming out and stating that their stock is coming from somewhere else than HSA. That's just me.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Costa said:


> Using the grey market, or a vendor who does not get stock from HSA.


Yes, this particular vendor claims that their distributor is Cimex. Cimex is a Cuban company, but they don't distribute cigars.

In the meantime, I've also found another Costa Rican vendor claiming to use CIMEX.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

Footbag said:


> No links to sites fake or real. PM incoming...


well, then a name would be good so we can warn others in the future to stay away. if you can't name a fake vender in public for all to see then what's the point of this discussion?

bruce


----------



## japhi (Apr 2, 2008)

broozer said:


> well, then a name would be good so we can warn others in the future to stay away. if you can't name a fake vender in public for all to see then what's the point of this discussion?
> 
> bruce


While I agree that we should be able to out a vendor selling fakes - and recommend good vendors - th point of this discussion was to verify if the package sent to me was junk. Mission accomplished.

If anyone wants to know the name of the vendor PM me. In retrospect I imagine most on this site wouldn't get burned as there were some serious red flags - I was on a buying spreee and trying out about 4 different vendors and I got a little loose


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I remember a L-O-N-G time ago finding a shop in South Beach, Miami selling Boxloads of Cuban cigars.

All fakes of course (they all tasted the same -- like chit), but looked very authentic. Now they can legally do that because if they're ever scrutinized by a US agency all they have to do is show that the cigars were made for them & shipped form a place other than Cuba . . . and further claim that they're banded & labeled the way they are for their customers.

The point is, there are many good vendors out there. Collectively, between them, they probably have any particarly cigar you could be looking for.

To find these, scrutinize luxury markets (i.e. London, Hong Kong, Switzerland) and duty free markets (i.e. Spain, Middle East) that are likely to have well established vendors with many customer recommendations. [Heck, some of those customers are probably your friends.]

M-I-A-M-I ! ?

I'd say, :BS .


----------

